# Samsung X5 Thunderbolt 3 SSD



## Will Wilson (Aug 29, 2018)

This looks really interesting, if a little expensive!

https://www.macrumors.com/2018/08/28/samsung-x5-nvme-portable-ssd/


----------



## Sami (Aug 29, 2018)

Unnecessary is what it looks like


----------



## Will Wilson (Aug 29, 2018)

Sami said:


> Unnecessary is what it looks like



Really? If you've got a MacBook Pro with a smaller hard drive this seems like a much more cost effective way of getting high performance external storage.


----------



## Sami (Aug 29, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> Really? If you've got a MacBook Pro with a smaller hard drive this seems like a much more cost effective way of getting high performance external storage.


I don't know why I didn’t specify my point further...sorry. I meant that for samples it's most likely not a huge improvement. I own a similar system with an external enclosure and there is no difference in performance in Kontakt. For many other use cases they are brilliant. Apparently they throttle under sustained R/W load though


----------



## TheSigillite (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm using their T5 model and it works great. I stream some Adagietto from 8DIO, Cinebrass core and BOI2. Haven't had any issues at all using reaper as well. System is an i7 with 16GB RAM and only a 256M.2 SSD. The samsung T5 helps tremendously, Although I don't feel I've really pushed it. If I remember correctly the samples used load into RAM and only when you require fresh samples it loads from the SSD, So this might only be beneficial for the initial loading of your files. The T5 might still be the better value until this beast comes down in price.


----------



## Symfoniq (Aug 29, 2018)

Read the Anandtech review before picking one of these up. The sustained performance is underwhelming due to throttling issues.


----------

